# Reports on IJN



## ppopsie (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi!
Been shifted my attention to the ships for a while, I run into this website. Maybe somebody had put it up already. Try at report #A-11 on the top of the list for some details on the Japanese carriers.

REPORTS OF THE U.S. NAVAL TECHNICAL MISSION TO JAPAN


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 28, 2008)

ppopsie said:


> Hi!
> Been shifted my attention to the ships for a while, I run into this website. Maybe somebody had put it up already. Try at report #A-11 on the top of the list for some details on the Japanese carriers.
> 
> REPORTS OF THE U.S. NAVAL TECHNICAL MISSION TO JAPAN



Ahhh yes, posted many times here but its always a good refresher and a excellent website.


----------



## chook (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi ppopsie. Not quite a reply to your post but I'm doing next a 1/500 scale Hiryu and have found a book with good detail on plane markings but am so far not able to find many pictures of the Hiryu. Can you help or direct me somewhere that can?

Thanks 

Sean


----------



## ppopsie (Jan 26, 2009)

Hiryu:
I wish I could but not being a ship maina I don't know of better sources for Hiryu and other IJN carriers than the already published ones. It is amazing that they burned almost of ALL the photos of the ships (and planes) right after the war's end. I can only say that the Document A-11 is the first ever document in which I saw and read some of the details of the carriers of ours.

Micdrow-sama,
>Ahhh yes 
Yes. I am recently annoyed with shortage of time to read documents and books and even to look at this site. And I got early this month two volumes out of five of British Aviation written by Harald Penrose. They are good books!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 29, 2009)

A great site 

Thanks for your introduction, ppopsie.


----------

